# Mermaid Screensavers ---- Unicorns also



## koolmnbv

Ok this is my first time posting a pic, also my first go round with my own screen savers. So I hope I did both correctly.

I'm going to practice some more and try to add a few more, I love mermaids and art nouveau so I thought this was a pretty good one.

I just did a google image search for this picture so If this was someones work and I did not give them proper credit I apologize in advance, I just don't know who to acknowledge for this picture!

Please add more mermaid pics to this thread if you have them!! This was fun and I hope I can get better at these with some time

edited to add a few unicorns

I liked these unicorns, some are a bit blurry because Im still trying to get the hang of this a little better. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Kathy

Love this one. I'm going to use it with my Hokusai Wave cover. Perfect for my Gidget.


----------



## Sanveann

That's gorgeous!

I also have a mermaid screensaver in the Pre-Raphaelite thread.


----------



## Christina

Very pretty, koolmnbv! Here's another one to add to the Mermaid thread.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I love these. They're getting added to Bella.


----------



## koolmnbv

Oh I love that one Christina!! I love the ship in the background Through her! Beautiful! Mermaids are so fun & intriguing IMO!


----------



## Susan in VA

These are great  --  mermaids are such fun!  

I really, really, really have to do the screensaver hack.  I've been meaning to for weeks.  Real life keeps getting in the way.


----------



## koolmnbv

Susan in VA said:


> These are great -- mermaids are such fun!
> 
> I really, really, really have to do the screensaver hack. I've been meaning to for weeks. Real life keeps getting in the way.


I put it off for a long time as well, for several different reasons. I was scared it would hurt my k2, thought it seemed to hard, got busy, etc etc. After I did it I was so thrilled. I love looking at all the fun and different screen savers that I have collected here and elsewhere! It makes the whole thing more fun for me. Because Now Ive saved so many that Its like a mystery what will pop up next time my kindle goes to sleep!


----------



## koolmnbv

Added another mermaid


----------



## Scheherazade

<gasp> A mermaid -and- a unicorn together!


----------



## koolmnbv

Ok wow, you are good! That is my favorite I am adding it NOW! Thanks Scheherazade


----------

